# Storing Profiterole Shells



## blueicus (Mar 16, 2005)

If I wished to make the pastry for profiteroles ahead of time, how long can I plausibly store them for (and where would be the best place) without their taste and texture deteriorating much before they should be served?


----------



## foodnfoto (Jan 1, 2001)

Bake 'em
Freeze 'em 
Keep 'em for 3-4 weeks
Thaw 'em in the fridge (3-4 hours)
Crisp 'em in the oven (350?) 10 minutes
Cool 'em 
Fill 'em
Yum Yum


----------



## coregonus (Aug 10, 2007)

Last sentence deserves to be carved in stone (or icecream)! Short & correct. They'll keep texture for about month. Many people like them soft, not too crispy - so cover 'em while cooling after oven


----------



## blueicus (Mar 16, 2005)

What's the traditional preference? My old chef liked them soft, I prefer them with a bit of crispness.


----------



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

I agree with freezing up to 6 weeks, but open freeze for an hour on trays first then transfer to containers. They'll keep their shape much better. Also I thaw on wire trays to stop any ice crystals causing soggy spots. Only 2-3 mins in a low oven is plenty if you're fan assisted.
Just remembered stocks are getting low. Guess thats another job for monday
We've just started making larger irregular shaped choux buns, splinkled with mixed seeds. Cut open like a bread roll, they're filled with small salad leaves, Cream cheese smoked samon or smoked venison, they look lovely. Not sure if its my invention or not. Anyone do anything similar?


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

I've done 'em like that for years. For a buffet I sometimes pipe the paste into different shapes (rounds, crescents, etc.), and use a different filling for each shape.

I also have a variation that uses rye flour for the puffs and a corned beef filling, for mini-Reubens.


----------

